# Trying to reinstall old  Nik Collection in LR



## Sassie (Apr 21, 2020)

I so hope someone can help - I’m posting here as a last resort.

Prior to January 2020 I was using the old Nik Complete Collection Lightroom Edition which had been installed from DVD years ago.  All was well when I upgraded to LR Classic a couple of years ago.  In January my Windows PC went in for repair and upgrading to Windows 10.  A clean install was performed.  Due to circumstances I am only now trying to reinstall stuff.  I had backed up everything.  
I am unable to reinstall Nik plugins.  I have tried moving the files from back up to various folders (having googled the issue).  And I have tried to reinstall unsuccessfully from DVD (registration product keys not recognised although correct...perhaps because DXO new owner and old stuff not supported).  I found some instructions regarding where to put the plugin file with Lr extension but cannot find any such extensions in the Nik Collection folders.   Nothing I try works.  I can open each Nik plugin individually as a stand-alone editor by clicking the .exe file.  I know there must be a way to get Nik into LR Classic as before (under the ‘edit in’ menu) because I have read that people on forums have been using old versions of collection with LR Classic.

please can anyone help as I’ve wasted lots of hours  already trying to fix this.

PS: I’m not techy by nature so please if anything is complicated please can you give simple, step by step instructions?

Thank you in anticipation - with fingers crossed !
Sas


----------



## Philippe Coudé du Foresto (Apr 21, 2020)

You must declare the Nik editors in LR. This is done in the Préferences, tab "External editor".
The way to declare is not very intuitive : you must first select the application by clicking on the "_Select_" button in front of "_Application_", then eventually set all the other parameters, and after all this, open the Preset drop-down list, select "_Record the actual parameters as new preset_" and give it a name.
What is not obvious is that you must use the first field (Preset drop-down list) *after *having selected the application (which is the second field)....


----------



## Sassie (Apr 21, 2020)

Philippe Coudé du Foresto said:


> You must declare the Nik editors in LR. This is done in the Préferences, tab "External editor".
> The way to declare is not very intuitive : you must first select the application by clicking on the "_Select_" button in front of "_Application_", then eventually set all the other parameters, and after all this, open the Preset drop-down list, select "_Record the actual parameters as new preset_" and give it a name.
> What is not obvious is that you must use the first field (Preset drop-down list) *after *having selected the application (which is the second field)....


Thanks for your reply. When I navigate to select the plugins, do I select entire Nik folder or each individual folder separately (ie: color Efex pro, silver Efex pro, etc)?  Or do I need to go into each folder and select a particular file and choose that?


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Apr 21, 2020)

You need to choose the .exe file within each folder.


----------



## Rob_Cullen (Apr 22, 2020)

This may be of interest- My reference document for installing the 'old' Nik (before DXO)
https://www.dropbox.com/s/no3l6dyrm879cfa/NIK COLLECTION MANUAL INSTALL for WINDOWS.docx?dl=0


----------



## Sassie (Apr 22, 2020)

Philippe Coudé du Foresto said:


> You must declare the Nik editors in LR. This is done in the Préferences, tab "External editor".
> The way to declare is not very intuitive : you must first select the application by clicking on the "_Select_" button in front of "_Application_", then eventually set all the other parameters, and after all this, open the Preset drop-down list, select "_Record the actual parameters as new preset_" and give it a name.
> What is not obvious is that you must use the first field (Preset drop-down list) *after *having selected the application (which is the second field)....


Brilliant, I’ve actually made progress and have Color a Efex Pro in as additional editor...just need to add the rest now.  Thank you so much!


----------



## Sassie (Apr 22, 2020)

I-See-Light said:


> This may be of interest- My reference document for installing the 'old' Nik (before DXO)
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/no3l6dyrm879cfa/NIK COLLECTION MANUAL INSTALL for WINDOWS.docx?dl=0


Thank you so much, this was useful too!


----------

